# Do you think that the Rockets need a defensive PF?



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

think that Rockets need a more defensive PF. There are some good PF as Brian Grant, Dale Davis, Malik Rose or Karl Malone. 

I think that the Rockets cannot acquire Karl Malone because he will prefer to play in a team that can win the championship this season. The rockets can opt to the championship in two or three years but not in this season. 

The contract of Brian Grant is terrible. We can acquire him dealing Taylor and the trade exception but it is very dangerous. 

I think that the more interesting PF could be Jerome Williams. 

Would you like this trade? 

Houston trades: PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
Houston receives: PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -10.8 ppg, 0.0 rpg, and -0.9 apg. 

New York trades: PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
New York receives: PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: +10.8 ppg, 0.0 rpg, and +0.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED 

What is your opinion about acquiring a more defensive PF?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It's better trade Mo Taylor with Spoon for Brian Grant and Brian Cook... But it won't happen... Lakers won't do it

and about Juwan for JYD, maybe it works (I don't know if NY accept)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Rockets are in desperate need of a tough hard nosed power forward to compliment Yao's softness. He needs to be a Carlos Boozer type, but capable of playing good solid defense as well. Damn, that' would make an awesome power forward...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jerome Williams isnt a very good defensive player, he just plays hard. Not smart with defensive schemes tho. I dont take him for Howard.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

^^Agreed. Juwan Howard has starter's quality. Jerome Williams is an undersized PF who won't be an effective starting 4 out west. A Mo Taylor-Jerome Williams swap would be more fair but Houston will lose their only effective scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Houston has a great team this year, but they will not be a true championship contender until they replace Juwan Howard. You can quote me on that.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JYD will never be anything more than an energetic rebounder off the bench. Howard's stock is pathetically low right now, and his contract is terrible, so I see no reason trying to trade him for junk in return. 
Let's just see what Howard can do with Yao, JJ, and T-Mac this year.


----------



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

Do you think that the Hornets could aceept this trade?

Houston trades: PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
Houston receives: PF PJ Brown (10.4 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -17.1 ppg, -0.9 rpg, and -4.3 apg. 

New Orleans trades: PF PJ Brown (10.4 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.4 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 76 games) 
PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: +17.1 ppg, +0.9 rpg, and +4.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED
The Rockets need a defensive PF and Y think that PJ Brown is the better.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

^^I like this one better.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I think we're pretty good at PF and C. I think we've got enough depth and toughness. 

Juwan Howard has something to prove. Mo Taylor is young, a little weak, but energetic. Clarence Weatherspoon can still stick his butt out and dedicate himself to boxing out. Dikembe Mutombo can still clear out the lane and "divert" shots.

AM mentioned Dale Davis and Malik Rose. Those are both very good players as well. Rose has so much energy and has been very under-rated for years. Davis is strong and dedicated. 

If we're going to get a new PF, let's get one that fits with the system. Will Juwan? I don't know. We got him with the package. But I think he deserves a good chance. And I think we've got the depth to handle it.

Matt


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arvydas_Macijauskas</b>!
> Do you think that the Hornets could aceept this trade?
> 
> Houston trades: PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.7 minutes)
> ...


I'd love that trade from Houston's standpoint, Brown is exactly the kind of player they need. I just don't see New Orleans' motive in pulling the trigger on that. Not because Brown is so good or anything, but David West showed last year that he could be a very good PF last season, I don't think they take on Juwan Howard and his longterm contract to slow down West's development, much like Howard did in Orlando to Drew Gooden. I could definitely see New Orleans trading Brown for a SG though. Lue doesn't help the trade any, he's garbage and Darrell Armstrong is already a more than capable backup PG.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd love that trade from Houston's standpoint, Brown is exactly the kind of player they need. I just don't see New Orleans' motive in pulling the trigger on that. Not because Brown is so good or anything, but David West showed last year that he could be a very good PF last season, I don't think they take on Juwan Howard and his longterm contract to slow down West's development, much like Howard did in Orlando to Drew Gooden. I could definitely see New Orleans trading Brown for a SG though. Lue doesn't help the trade any, he's garbage and Darrell Armstrong is already a more than capable backup PG.


Yep that'd be an awesome trade for Houston. P.J.'s like an older Kelvin Cato who can shoot. Only motive for NO doing this is 'cuz PJ's getting old and his stock will drop.. but then again it's not like Juwan Howard's getting any younger. I'd do it in an instant, but no way NO would do this.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Juwan Howard is really not that bad. The only problem is that in three years, when Yao hits his peak, Howard and JJ and Sura and Mutombo and Weatherspoon and Ward will be in the grave.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Too sad that Spoon is undersized...

If Spoon was 6'9 and MO Taylor 6'7, Rockets could be in a better situation... But... Spoon is 6'7 and Mo T is 6'9...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> Juwan Howard is really not that bad. The only problem is that in three years, when Yao hits his peak, Howard and JJ and Sura and Mutombo and Weatherspoon and Ward will be in the grave.


He's not that bad but he is not very good either. If you need a PF that can get you 15 a night, then Howard is your man. But I would think the Rockets would be much better off with a tough PF that is good defensively and is a strong rebounder and Howard is neither of those things. Last year in Orlando, Howard was pretty much a black-hole on offense. Whenever he got it down low, it was pretty much a given he was going to shoot it.

PJ Brown would be a perfect fit but no way New Orleans would do that deal.


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

How about Keon Clark ?? He can play PF or C. Though he has injury history in the past 2 years but could be worth for the risk if the price is not too high.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> He's not that bad but he is not very good either. If you need a PF that can get you 15 a night, then Howard is your man. But I would think the Rockets would be much better off with a tough PF that is good defensively and is a strong rebounder and Howard is neither of those things. Last year in Orlando, Howard was pretty much a black-hole on offense. Whenever he got it down low, it was pretty much a given he was going to shoot it.


Good points, but what I meant was that seriously considering trading him for Jerome Williams is slightly ridiculous.

But yeah, if the Rockets got the equivalent of a prime Rodman (which, needless to say, doesn't exist), we'd win the title.


----------

